# Central Ohio Herf !!!!



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Was a blast, I just wanted to start by thanking MR and Mrs Whitefish... Andy hooked it up big time. Me and Nick had a blast. The eveing started off with some great bacon cheese burgers hot of of the grill, some killer margaritas, Coors light, and of course some damned good cigars. We ate drank, sat around the campfire and you guys will be glad to know we conquered our fear of the scariest bridge in Central Ohio !!!!!!

See for yourself...



http://imageshack.us

We also visited a really cool graveyard.. most recent gravestone was from the late 1800,s I believe..

http://imageshack.us

and last but not least I caught some bugs in the act of love


Thanks again Andy next time we need to have the southern Ohio herf at my house. I am out of synthetic motor oil so make sure you bring some with you :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Jeez, I am ready for you guys to come back!!! And, you better not broadcast the fact that you want me to bring synthetic oil when I come to your house.....people might start thinking I am spoken for!! :lol: I had a blast as well!!! Whatcha doing next weekend.....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Jeez, I am ready for you guys to come back!!! And, you better not broadcast the fact that you want me to bring synthetic oil when I come to your house.....people might start thinking I am spoken for!! :lol: I had a blast as well!!! Whatcha doing next weekend.....


Army Training next weekend


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Damn.....I tell you what though, I did NOT realize how drunk I was until I woke up this morning (at 8AM with the baby....that was rough :sad: ). I actually meant to take more pictures & was kind of disappointed that I forgot to do it. Those were the first Margaritas I had ever had & I think I liked 'em a little too well!!! Kris told me you guys are welcome back anytime & she promises not to pass out at 10... :lol: I am ready for the Cincy Herf/Man room grand opening!! :dude:

Edit...
I forgot about this picture I took with my phone. I hope you can see it.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

It really was a great time! Well next weekend I am pretty open. Dont know if you want to meet at woodland or what but I'm down for whatever. Thanks again bro... the food was great and the hospitality was even better.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics! It sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome! Party time! Excellent!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool thread! 

Love the bridge..... and the photo mssage from last night..... really felt like I was just around the corner....

looken good!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Why wasn't I invited? something I've said or done maybe?

Looks like you all had a great time, keep em comin!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ya know...sometime Michele & I are gonna make it out there to join you guys :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Do eeeeeeeeeet... it was fun even with the three of us.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

That would be fun, and Ohio is something I could make a trip to.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the pics guys!!! If they don't look like trouble waiting to happen, I don't what does. :lol: 

Looks like a damn good time was had by all.....great job to Mr. & Mrs. Whitefish for hosting..... :beerchug:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Why wasn't I invited? something I've said or done maybe?
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time, keep em comin!


You were there in spirit Big Guy!! Actually most of you guys were...we spent a lot of time talking about the PA Herf. And Brian, next time we have a cookout, you are the first person I am calling!!! Anytime you guys want to come over, you are more than welcome...Hey Kris & I both have the summer off!! :woohoo:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Whitefish said:


> Kris & I both have the summer off!! :woohoo:


Bastard. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'll drive 7 hours to HERF with some brothers...even if I gotta drive over a bridge or two :lol:


----------

